# Transylvania hotel sign



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I needed a Halloween gift for a friend which led to thoughts about vampires and wondering what it would be like to stay in a hotel in Transylvania. Our hotels have in-room signs that say things like, "The management is not responsible for articles left unattended" and stuff like that. But Transylvania? Surely they are a bit more cautious. I'm guessing they have signs something like this in every room.










It was a quick project. The background is printed on some manila card stock and glued to 1/4" mdf. The mallet is a 3" section of a 2" diameter dowel with a 3/4" dowel used as a handle. I had another old dowel about 7/8" in diameter that I used for the stake. A bit of twine was wrapped around one end for looks and primarily to keep it from falling out of the holder. The holder is a piece of 3/4 pine with holes to hold the mallet and stake. The "leather" bands around the mallet are just brown construction paper.

Of course the Hotel Carpathian ensures guest safety by cleaning the tools and banding them with a safety seal. 

I've included a pdf of the artwork if you like the concept and want to make an easy and amusing halloween prop.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a suggestion Oliver. I wouldn't hang your asylum certificate on the wall next to this.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Just a suggestion Oliver. I wouldn't hang your asylum certificate on the wall next to this.


Very funny Chuck. N


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oliver, 
I want to thank you. Your posts always brighten my day. You have a great imagination. When someone says you are strange, odd or not quite right just do what I do and say thank you.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Foarte bine, Oliver!

May your friend never need to use it.....


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Such creativity and imagination. I too enjoy all of your work. Probably not going to attempt to make any for myself, or friends, but nice to see what is possible. Thank you.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Automatic Response*

Another artists perspective...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

We've got a lot of free time on our hands, haven't we Oliver? Now hand me the pencil, and just use the crayons. Good boy. :haha:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

JOAT said:


> We've got a lot of free time on our hands, haven't we Oliver? Now hand me the pencil, and just use the crayons. Good boy. :haha:


That's best part of being retired, Theo. It's ALL free time and you can play as much as you want and let your imagination run wild. Plus, at this point in life, I have the tools to make some of the imagined projects a reality. Life is groovy. :dance3:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Smack Down*

Another bit of jollity... (not mine)


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am starting to love retirement. :sold:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> That's best part of being retired, Theo. It's ALL free time and you can play as much as you want and let your imagination run wild. Plus, at this point in life, I have the tools to make some of the imagined projects a reality. Life is groovy. :dance3:


Can't argue with logic like that. Can't let my imagination run too wild tho, I'd go broke if I did, and couldn't afford coffee. Life is basically good. :yes4:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Another bit of jollity... (not mine)


Oooo, like that one. Would like it even more with a rat trap. :haha:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

**shock**



JOAT said:


> Oooo, like that one. Would like it even more with a rat trap. :haha:


?!!...Geez Theo, just how big _are_ your rats down there?:fie:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> ?!!...Geez Theo, just how big _are_ your rats down there?:fie:


I'm not sure about where Theo lives but they get pretty big down here in Louisiana. :haha:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> ?!!...Geez Theo, just how big _are_ your rats down there?:fie:


I thought that red button was for people to push. Figured if some idiot wants to push it, might as well make the effort worthwhile. :yes4: You mean you have rats that can read? :haha:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"You mean you have rats that can read?"
Nah, they're all dead... lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Furthermore, the latest pest (outside) is apparently dysfunctional; he/she doesn't like peanut butter. What rat doesn't like peanut butter? (Oh, right; the ones still alive!)


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is that a musk rat or a rat rat? lol


----------

